# with eric's resignatin



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

With eric's resignation we are left with a gap and I don't think jeff needs to be burdened with making a choice.I don't want the burden and the conflicts it would crate for me and I think Dr. Bolen doesn't want to take over.I don't think chris has enough experience with IBS yet to take over and I'm also not sure the moderator needs to be an expert and it should come from a patient's point of view.From what I've seen, marilyn, BQ, evie, joanofarc, AZmom, and bonniei have been helpful to peope coming here in the past (and I've probably forgotten some - sorry) but I have no idea if they have the time and inclination to do it.Bada


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I think Marilyn is busy enough with her own family, her IBS and helping Mike. Well done for chasing eric off the board. He was a good egg.Nikki


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I think that's an inappropriate comment for a moderator to make, Nikki* eric had the option of changing his behavior but he persisted in maligning people in public and through backchannel messages. Even in his farewell message hecontinues to blame other people if you read it. I don't think the bb needs blammers as moderators and he made his choice. He was not in any way forced to resign.Bada


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

sorry, duplicate postBada


----------



## Serenity (Feb 6, 2002)

While I agree that Jeff doesn't need the extra burden of choosing a new moderator, I believe it is up to him to make the decision. It is his bulletin board after all. Besides, Dr. Bolen is still a moderator, is she not?


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2003)

I do think the point needs to be made that if someone leaves the board, they do so by their own choice. There is no point in guilting anyone here. We're all adults. I learned that a while back....







Maybe we can be self-moderating? Marilyn has also previously told me that she was not able to undertake moderating, so I fully understand where she is coming from. But if she could, I would vote for her.Nikki... what about you? You've had success with Mahoney's program and you already moderate on the Young Adult Forum?B.Q. you're a fountain of information and support, as well as capable of delighting us all with your good humor... would you consider moderating this forum for us?I would offer, but I am not sure that I would be a good moderator. I don't like to see people hurting each other and would probably be deleting targetive posts left & right. I am very sensitive and react very strongly to conflict. I think I would prefer to just be a sufferer promoting Mahoney's program because it has done so much for me. I also don't know enough about the science behind it all to be able to understand everything, much less carry on an intelligent conversation about it.Shawn Eric is the one with the experience in helping sufferers with Mahoney's program that has an undeniable track record. If he has really resigned permanently, I personally feel that it is a tragedy. I don't believe that anyone here has enough experience or enough desire to help people in the way that he does... nor can anyone fill his shoes. His work for this board has been outstanding. Shawn... I hope that you will reconsider. One battle does not a lost war make. You have too much to offer to abandon us now.I think we all need to remember that it was Shawn Eric who started this forum in the first place. We do owe him a huge gratitude of thanks for all of his time and effort, most of which has been totally uncompensated as well as unrewarded.Evie


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I think Dr. Bolen may have become uncomfortable with the tenor of the board awhile back when the tenor of the board began to be that of recommending one treatment or approach over another. Someone could ask her though.Bada


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2003)

Quite frankly, I wish Dr. Bohlen would make an appearance and say something. It might shed some light as well as give us some direction.Dr. Bohlen... I've written to you in the past but you have declined to respond. Now might be a good time?Evie


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I would be happy to do it. I don't mind at all. But i would rather Shawn came back. Maybe BQ and i could split it?


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Bada I would be terrible as a moderator. Not my style. Thanks anyways!


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Thanks, bonniei! i know I'm a little pompous and whether he can believe it or not I'm not trying to take over eric's forum. I don't think chris is either. It's just that I think the form needs someone who can help those who come here without erasing threads and swearing at disseters.Bada


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2003)

You're asking a lot there...Bada......remember.... we all have IBS....


----------

